# YAY...soo happy



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well we came home today with two new goats, females pygmies. Some silkie chickens and 


not sure if anyone remembers, but a week or so ago I was worried because the power went out for 5 hours....I gave up on my chicks....THEY ARE HATCHING TODAY!! We have two out so far with more piping...OMG SOO HAPPY!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Wow..the chicks are actually hatching*

Number 3 working its way out, much better turn out than I expected


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay!!!!! congratulations! :leap: :clap:  :stars: :wahoo: 
:birthday: little chickies!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:  :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! That's awesome news!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Hatching time is SO much fun!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I doubt all 60 will hatch, but I'm glad any of them made it...3 so far still


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay for little cickens1 :clap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks....well we have 4 hatched (think power outage made for later hatchings)

1 black copper maran, 2 RIR, and 1 white leghorn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry I missed this. I am glad you did not give up on them. Did any more hatch? Pictures?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nope only 4 hatched, and they are a little "special" I'm guessing due to the power outage, will try to get pics up in a few hours, once I wake up all the way lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on the chicks... and especially the new goats too! Please post pic of them too! Hmmmmm... special chickens?? I hope they aren't too special....they're not the smartest of creatures as it is.....?


----------



## Wolffy (Aug 7, 2011)

Goats bring baby chickens. *NodNod* :clap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Chicks are on our FB page

www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm

Chicks and goats  Just happen to think thats easier than to post pics on here


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, cute menagerie.


----------

